# European elk mount ideas



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

My father killed a decent bull on the south slope this year. It was his first bull and an awesome hunt! I got it done by a gentleman named Tom in Riverton. He uses beetles and it looks awesome. Anyways, I am wanting to put it on a wood plaque. Anyone done this before? I mean I'm sure I could just throw it on a slab of wood I guess. Just curious


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That turned out really good! Cabelas sells a mounting kit that my brother has used on a couple of his DIY euro mounts. They were for deer but I bet they sell one for elk too. I think they look good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a eurondone for my cow buffalo and just mounted it directly to the wall. No wood


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

packout gave me the best advice on this very topic not long ago. He recommended a plaque he sells, simple install your mounting bolt where you want the head to sit, drill a hole in the plaque that centers up with the head's mounting point. Drill a hole, then hang the plaque on the bolt, then the head on the bolt. It works great and looks even better.

The wood plaque's help keep the teeth from tearing up your wall.


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd try to find something like this one I have on a deer mount. I don't know where my dad had this one done but I'd bet it was somewhere in Ogden. I've seen similar on display at Clay Meier's Game Processing in Draper so a phone call might get you the wooden plaque you want.










I also think one of these would look really cool..I plan to try one next time I have something worth mounting.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/SKUL...ryId=734095080&CQ_search=skull+hooker&CQ_st=b


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

Try out of of Dead On Display's hangers. Simple and very secure! You will want a system that will guarantee your elk skull will never fall off the wall. Looks really clean, elegant and simple.

http://deadondisplay.com/


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

You could do something nontraditional, I found a burl a few years ago and a friend used it for his euro sheep. I bought an old pack and plan to hook a euro skull to it and hook it to the wall.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I just bought a skull hooker. I like it alot. Very easy and simple and looks good.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been looking into making a few plaques for my mounts. I have a few euro's I want to hang up. I came across these, it shows how cheap and simple they can be. http://www.discountdermestidbeetles.com/skull-hangers.html


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the tips and help on this. I really do appreciate everyone's help! I got in touch with Packout and he had a really nice walnut plaque. He's a life saver, helped me out a ton last minute! Even Gave me some advice on where to burn 3 points on a gs deer tag next year. Anyways, here's what we went with. He was stoked when he got and loved the look of it! He stared at it for quite a while, which means he really loved it. Thanks again everyone for the help!


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Heres the pcitures of it


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

paddlehead said:


> Try out of of Dead On Display's hangers. Simple and very secure! You will want a system that will guarantee your elk skull will never fall off the wall. Looks really clean, elegant and simple.
> 
> http://deadondisplay.com/


I too have been using the Dead on Display mounting system and love it. I won't be buying any other mount or bracket. It is that good!


----------

